# Short Cuts



## Rosemary (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm having a few issues about shortcuts, especially with Microsoft Office Picture Manager.  I've been using Picture Manager for a good while now and am confident that I have not altered any settings.  

Not sure how or why but I have ended up with four shortcuts filled with copies of the pictures in the original folder.   

If I try and delete three of them it also deletes the fourth and I end up having to restore them. 

Is there a setting which maybe needs adjusting?


----------

